# Some pics of my wide arms mantids



## robo mantis (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey these are some pics of the wide arm mantis nymphs i got from rick!

sorry about blurriness. This mantid didn't want to leave my hand lol.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 1, 2007)

Cute little thing. How many did you get?


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2007)

> Cute little thing. How many did you get?


About 10 or so.


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 1, 2007)

i counted 7 a few died because i think i over fed because there were skinny one and fat ones and when i dropped flies in the fat ones ate and their abdomin ruptured.


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2007)

> i counted 7 a few died because i think i over fed because there were skinny one and fat ones and when i dropped flies in the fat ones ate and their abdomin ruptured.


Ruptured? I have never had that heppen. Were any dead on arrival?


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 1, 2007)

I never thought that would happen.


----------



## Peekaboo (Mar 1, 2007)

Sadly .... it's happened to me before. Poor Sweat Pea. Overfeeding is a concern unfortunately.


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 1, 2007)

No none died on transit. Yeah one was laying on its side and it had brown liquid coming from its abdomin. I have 3 right now 1 boy and 2 girls


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 1, 2007)

HI Robomantis, i never had such an issue with wide arm mantis at any stages, could it be that you are keeping them too humid/wet? It is strange and sorry to hear that you only have 3 left out of 10, that's a pretty bad casualty rate.


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2007)

> No none died on transit. Yeah one was laying on its side and it had brown liquid coming from its abdomin. I have 3 right now 1 boy and 2 girls


How do you know the gender? They are way too small to tell right now. If none died in transit let me know how you're keeping them becuase I have had no deaths from these. They shouldn't be dying.


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok first of all i got 7. Then 4 died probably from over feeding. I fed them a few flies and misted the cage after feeding. Now this morning the last 3 dropped dead??? man i don't know whats wrong


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2007)

> Ok first of all i got 7. Then 4 died probably from over feeding. I fed them a few flies and misted the cage after feeding. Now this morning the last 3 dropped dead??? man i don't know whats wrong


Sorry to hear man. I really doubt it was overfeeding to be honest. The rest of the batch I have are all fine and I feed them TONS.


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 2, 2007)

Then i want to find out how they died


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2007)

> Then i want to find out how they died


What conditions did you keep them under? Temps are important. What did you feed them?


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 2, 2007)

I fed friut flies like i always do. I kept them at about room temp.  i realy like those mantids to they are the most calm species i ever had.


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 2, 2007)

I wish i had more


----------

